# Anybody sell milk or cheese?



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

So, I am really interested in selling some of my raw milk products and was wondering if anybody on here does. I know that in my state you can sell raw milk, and raw milk products, but you have to be a Grade A dairy to do it leaglly. I also know that many people in the surounding area sell their milk and cheese illagally without trouble. I haven't decided how to procede, but I was wondering what everybody else does. I already have several people lined up that would like to buy from me and more milk than my family can use. So...

So what do you guys do? Any suggestions? Also, if there is anybody out there that runs a real, full scale dairy I would be really interested in your experience. I think that may be my long term dream...

Ok, thanks in advance!


----------



## lovin'_my_life (Sep 20, 2011)

I know a LOT of people who do it (sell raw milk and cheese without a license to do so), and they usually build up within a few years to having a legal dairy so they can sell it that way. I say go ahead


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd love to sell but it isn't legal here. I do, however, give milk to friends. My friends sometimes give me goods or services. The two are not related, I am sure.  

I used to live right around the corner from a guy who had a lengthy court battle over selling cow shares, it was pretty big deal in the media at the time, made national news. It's made me terrified to even try to sell milk.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Here in NY state is is illegal to sell raw milk products that are consumed my humans. A lot of people sell it for $5 a gallon as "pet milk" and get away with it. Here we do cow shares and I think it works the same for goats (same principle)
We can also barter and it is considered legal....as they are not buying the milk. i.e. trade neighbors chicken eggs for your goats milk.

I I thinking about doing goat shares sometimes in the future.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

In FL it is illegal to sell raw milk unless it is clearly labeled "for pet consumption only". People still drink it though. lol


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I would love to get into selling it legally. But I can't get anyone to tell me exactly what I need to do in order to do that. I would just like it written in plain english what I need, what my milking room must have, what my goats have to be tested for, etc. I tried IL department of Ag they sent me to IL department of public heath and they won't respond. Anyone have that info for Illinois?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Stacie1205 if you live in IL you would contact...
Illinois Div. of Food, Drugs & Dairy
Dept. of Public Health
525 W Jefferson St.
Springfield, IL 62761
(217) 785-2439


* I have the contact info for all states. Happy to let you know who it is for your state until I get it all in a computer doc just post your state and I will get the info up.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I cannot in good conscience tell you to do something illegal. I do know that the milk and cheese would sell like wildfire.

Here in Maryland the punishment for such is quite costly. Not worth the risk. However there are numerous grants to build, upgrade, and or refurbish farms and that is the route we are trying.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

In TN (or other states, I am not sure) we can do herd share programs. You basically own part of the herd, and are paying for the goats expenses. You get the milk from 'your goat' once a week or so. I do not do this, but know a couple who have.

I am friends with someone that owns a dairy. She can only sell cheese, and she had to pay $10,000 to get her liscence. (I'm not sure if the building of her dairy was influenced to the cost.) She gets inspected quite often.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gotmygoat if your friend is classified as a commercial dairy and has more than a certain number of animals she falls under a different set of fees. The standards should you want to sell would most likely be the same but the fees much different.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I really have no idea. I believe she is a Grade A dairy. I'm not sure how many goats she has, over 20.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

freedomstar, thanks for the info.! Maybe I can get somewhere now.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

no problem! hope it helps!


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

my mother sells milk at church. i was selling milk to a man at my dad's work, but my lamancha was giving too little milk and my other goat's milk doesn't taste good yet. i was selling $6 per half a gallon.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments everybody! I haven't decided how I am going to procede, but reading your thoughts and ideas was helpful.Thanks again!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I was just reading from this site when I saw your post:
http://www.realmilk.com/where2.html

It is apparently sort of legal to sell raw milk for pet consumption in MD, but need licensing for grade A dairy and only 1 place in MD qualified. I hear they give you a hard time about it though and monitor craigslist, etc... to see who is doing it.

I would like to do a share or similar if I can figure out how.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

In my opinion it's the best idea to keep things as legal as possible, not worth the risks otherwise. Every state is different, here in Oklahoma we can sell it legally as long as the customers come to the farm and pick it up. No farmer's markets or delivering it anywhere.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^Agreed. It gets really sticky, trying to go through loopholes...

I sell raw milk, for $10 per gallon, and it's relatively good money (enough to buy feed and hay for the goats), but Oregon's laws are: customer's have to come out to the farm, and we can't have more than 9 goats. Those two laws make things a little difficult, since we are out in the boonies, and everyone who wants our milk is a minimum of 40+ miles away. Plus, it's hard to get a good, quality herd going if I can only have 9 goats!! :GAAH: But I like to provide raw milk for people, even if I don't make any money.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We do herdshares as it's the only way to go about it in Ohio.Helps pay for their expenses nearly 100% :thumb:


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

I've sold jersey cow milk for years now on a very limited basis and I've been doing the same with Alpine and Nubian milk now for a few months. In Oklahoma we're allowed to sell it but it has to be picked up on the farm and we are limited on the amount we sell per month. (I think it might be 100 gallons per month which I'm WAY below.) I sell it for $8 per gallon and can't make enough to keep my customers satified with the milkers I have now. My son just purchased a couple of really good nubians with excellent milk lines that he plans on showing and selling some milk off of.


----------

